# instal new rep bar



## lime73 (Aug 8, 2012)

so i keep hearing about this.... how the current rep is tainted/flawed.... so just wanted to ask..... if we can get another rep bar for actual helpful growing advice?

that way we/people can see who is giving helpful advice towards growing ....and not just spreading unearned rep


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 8, 2012)

i love all my unearned rep.......


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2012)

Same here, but a dual-tier rep system makes sense to me.

A suggestion: make the bars exponential. 100 points, 200, 400, 800 ... your tenth means 51200 points ... a nice way to end "green bar compression" imo ... cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 8, 2012)

...I third....


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 8, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> i love all my unearned rep.......


You sir are a unrepentant rep whore. I wish I could rep you. Let me spread it around...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 8, 2012)

isn't that what the like button is for...? stay high


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> isn't that what the like button is for...? stay high


My opinion? The Like button is for folks like me ... it's ideal for acknowledging a _bon mot_. (Is it any wonder I went a bit activist when Likes went away?) Rep is more serious, and I typically use it to acknowledge wisdom. I see value in having a tiered system: general wisdom as I've seen in the Café, and weed-specific wisdom for the business end of the site. cn


----------



## lime73 (Aug 8, 2012)

wouldn't it be nice to see an actual rep bar for "helpful information/advice" towards growing?

not just a total that anyone can get maxed... in no time.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2012)

lime73 said:


> wouldn't it be nice to see an actual rep bar for "helpful information/advice" towards growing?
> 
> not just a total that anyone can get maxed in no time.


Exactly. I'm on board. cn


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 8, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> My opinion? The Like button is for folks like me ... it's ideal for acknowledging a _bon mot_. (Is it any wonder I went a bit activist when Likes went away?) Rep is more serious, and I typically use it to acknowledge wisdom. I see value in having a tiered system: general wisdom as I've seen in the Café, and weed-specific wisdom for the business end of the site. cn


I get it... but likes are for likes and reps are for good grow advice or as you put it general wisdom... but don't you think the same thing would happen with another rep system? It would get corrupt like the other system is... besides does rep matter that much??... acknowledgement is good weather in the form of a like or rep, that's just me... I get just as excited about a good like as I do a real rep... one way or another someone took my post for what it was... stay high


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 8, 2012)

lime73 said:


> wouldn't it be nice to see an actual rep bar for "helpful information/advice" towards growing?
> 
> not just a total that anyone can get maxed... in no time.


but it's still corruptable... unless some admin had to approve the rep first...
our rep bar is suppose to be just that and it became a secondary like button... this would then be a 3rd... wouldn't it??? stay high


----------



## lime73 (Aug 8, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> but it's still corruptable... unless some admin had to approve the rep first...


bingo!

thats why it would have to be "approved" before adding to ones rep 

moderated rep.....so it is 100% legit 

people could try....... but has to be approved first


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> I get it... but likes are for likes and reps are for good grow advice or as you put it general wisdom... but don't you think the same thing would happen with another rep system? It would get corrupt like the other system is... besides does rep matter that much??... acknowledgement is good weather in the form of a like or rep, that's just me... I get just as excited about a good like as I do a real rep... one way or another someone took my post for what it was... stay high


Actually, until the "rep me" threads came and stuck, the rep I got was always for cause. (I confess ... I opposed them at first, but acquired the taste.) Now that they're gone, i expect rep to stabilize back to a general state of good practice. Perhaps I trust the system to work better than you would. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2012)

lime73 said:


> thats why it would have to be "approved" before adding to ones rep
> 
> moderated rep.....so it is 100% legit


That would work best with one or two specialist Rep Mods. I wonder who might be a candidate ... cn


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 8, 2012)

Noooo don't take away my rep lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 8, 2012)

lime73 said:


> bingo!
> 
> thats why it would have to be "approved" before adding to ones rep
> 
> ...


this is good and the only way it would work... I'm on board... but I won't mod it... stay high


----------



## lime73 (Aug 8, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Noooo don't take away my rep lol


not taking anything away?..... just thought of adding another one for useful info/help towards growing  so we can see who actually helped members


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 8, 2012)

lime73 said:


> not taking anything away?..... just adding another one for useful info/help towards growing  so we can see who actually helps


either that or just keep the current one that is there and upgrade it to make it mod approved... once a new rep system is approved it would render the other usless so losing that rep wouldn't matter would it? stay high


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 8, 2012)

i say we we burn it down! oops i mean yeah id hit that oops i mean.. what was i talking about again?


----------



## lime73 (Aug 8, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> either that or just keep the current one that is there and upgrade it to make it mod approved... once a new rep system is approved it would render the other usless so losing that rep wouldn't matter would it? stay high


loosing rep would not matter to me? give us something to work for again ......by helping others that need it!

just to say "if" we all started over .......we would see people helping new member all the time...win win in my books 

thats why i just suggested another bar for actual knowledge/helpful info wouldn't want to piss off too many members...lol


----------



## lime73 (Aug 8, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That would work best with one or two specialist Rep Mods. I wonder who might be a candidate ... cn


idk who you're thinking of?

my vote you cn


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 8, 2012)

lime73 said:


> loosing rep would not matter to me? give us something to work for again ......by helping others that need it!
> 
> just to say "if" we all started over .......we would see people helping new member all the time...win win in my books
> 
> thats why i just suggested another bar for actual knowledge/helpful info wouldn't want to piss off too many members...lol


I wouldn't care either... maybe turn the current bar into the like bar then... again if we put a new rep system into play it wouldn't matter what the old one looked like or if it was even there... jmo
stay high


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 8, 2012)

shrxhky420 said:


> *I wouldn't care either*... maybe turn the current bar into the like bar then... again if we put a new rep system into play it wouldn't matter what the old one looked like or if it was even there... jmo
> stay high


*Lays across rep bawling* Don't taze my rep bro!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2012)

I just realized what those green things are called ... cn


----------



## lime73 (Aug 8, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I just realized what those green things are called ... cn


...waiting in suspense...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2012)

lime73 said:


> ...waiting in suspense...


RepTiles!!! cn


----------



## lime73 (Aug 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> RepTiles!!! cn


----------



## Shark Bait (Aug 10, 2012)

No matter what it ends up as, it would be nice to be able to like, rep, or what have you from the mobile version.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2012)

Judging by the amount of official attention this thread has received, I'm mentally filing it under Nice Try. cn


----------



## lime73 (Aug 11, 2012)

doesn't hurt to try ...it was just an idea


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Aug 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;Mke6fXJhphw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mke6fXJhphw[/video]

Sorry about the crappy video quality.


----------

